# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Formas de furar plástico?

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

gostaria de saber qual a melhor forma e mais barata de furar plástico, nomeadamente fazer furos de 35 a 50 mm para passa muros num refúgio/sump

aqueles passa-muros (anéis de plástico) serão facilmente encontrados no Aki/Mako?

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Com uma broca craneana consegues fazer esse furo, feito com calma e devagar.

Abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas para furar é facil, uma broca craniana faz esse trabalho facilmente.
agora onde encontrar os passa muros, nao acredito que eles tenham mas podes sempre confirmar.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, eu não tenho uma black&decker, essas brocas craneanas precisam de uma? ou é uma forma manual? Já agora, qual o preço médio dessas peças? Obrigado

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Passa muros no aki e essas coisas deve ser muito dificil de encontrar. O que arranjas lá são coisas parecidas que dá para adaptar.

Para cortar, com uma serra craneana. Há disso à venda nos chineses, portanto barato. Devagarinho para o plástico não estalar. E sim precisa de berbequim. Pede um ao vizinho emprestado   :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Alvela

Já foi dito que a solução é a craneana ( e o berbequim é um instrumento essencial .... se não tiveres interessado em comprar pede emprestado)

Cuidado com a velocidade aplicada.
Se puderes, poe debaixo de mangueira de água corrente, principalmente se for acrílico pois é muito fácil que estale e, mesmo que não estale, facilmente sobreaquece e deforma a superfície de corte.

Abraços

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, muito obrigado pelas dicas, vou ter mesmo de arranjar o furador e a broca  :SbOk:   Para já o primeiro trabalho será simples, fazer furos num tupperware de plástico que estou a montar num aquário para refúgio/maternidade  :Vitoria:

----------


## Pedro Alvela

> Boas, muito obrigado pelas dicas, vou ter mesmo de arranjar o furador e a broca   Para já o primeiro trabalho será simples, fazer furos num tupperware de plástico que estou a montar num aquário para refúgio/maternidade


 :yb624:  Artur, isso num Tupperware quase que dá para ser feito à faca  :yb624:  ... pelo que não deverás ter problemas.
As questões de deformação e velocidade aumentam proporcionalmente à espessura do material em causa. Com plástico mole é meia bola e força...
Só chamo à atenção para a base do mesmo depois de pronto, e evitar deformações no material (facilmente deformavel) que os vedante dos passa muros não aguentem...

Abraços

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Artur, isso num Tupperware quase que dá para ser feito à faca  ... pelo que não deverás ter problemas.
> As questões de deformação e velocidade aumentam proporcionalmente à espessura do material em causa. Com plástico mole é meia bola e força...
> Só chamo à atenção para a base do mesmo depois de pronto, e evitar deformações no material (facilmente deformavel) que os vedante dos passa muros não aguentem...
> 
> Abraços


Pois...  :Smile:  uma ideia que estava a ter era comprar um daqueles ferros de soldar... para plástico devia servir na boa... mas como futuramente posso precisar para acrílico e vidro, hei-de arranjar o tal berbequim e acessórios  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Alvela

> Pois...  uma ideia que estava a ter era comprar um daqueles ferros de soldar... para plástico devia servir na boa... mas como futuramente posso precisar para acrílico e vidro, hei-de arranjar o tal berbequim e acessórios


eh,eh, para acrílico, tudo OK agora para vidro o sistema requer mais atenção e a craneana não serve...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Já arranjei as ferramentas e a maternidade/refúgio está devidamente furada, foi sempre a abrir  :SbOk3:   Obrigado pelas dicas  :yb677:

----------


## Rui Monge

> eh,eh, para acrílico, tudo OK agora para vidro o sistema requer mais atenção e a craneana não serve...



O que se usa para cortar vidro?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> O que se usa para cortar vidro?


 :Olá:  boas Rui, Vê lá este link: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....=furar+aquario

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

os meus furos foram feitos pela vidraria que montou o aquario. Isto já em casa quando decidi mudar o sistema. Foi rápido mas pelo que eles disseram tem alguns riscos de aquilo estalar...

----------


## Rui Monge

> boas Rui, Vê lá este link: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....=furar+aquario



Bem visto.  :SbOk2:

----------

